# 8" Rotary Table



## Firestopper (Feb 25, 2016)

Can anyone give some feedback on this, and what would be involved in adapting a chuck. Is it better to have "T" slots vs holes? 
Rotary Table, Palmgren 8", Tilting, Cross Slide
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Feb 25, 2016)

My only input would be that T slots would be much easier to clean than blind holes. T slots are also much move versatile in set-ups. I don't see an advantage of holes over slots but I have no experience the the model you mentioned.


----------



## Firestopper (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for your input Rick.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 25, 2016)

I have about 10 of those things. Not using them just finding them cheap and add them to my piles. The one you are looking at has the tilt feature AND it has the larger graduated rotary dial. Don’t think I have seen any other features, that one has them all. But every one that I have has faults. The biggest problem is they do not translate from one end to the other without binding, even on the new/mint ones that I have. They still work, but to me, that one fault alone shows there lack of quality. Holes or slots, both should work…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## Firestopper (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks Dave. I'll pass on this one and bite the bullet later.
"Buy once...Cry once".


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 25, 2016)

I sold one of those 8" XY Palmgren tables for a friend.  It was in new old stock condition in the original box from the 1960's and sold for a lot of money.  That said, I was less than impressed with the overall quality and sturdiness of the unit.  I would only use it for VERY light work on a milling machine.  For locating smaller holes for light work on a drill press it would be adequate and useful (poor man's jig borer.)  It is not in the same ballpark as a rotary table for a milling machine of the same table size.  The one in the picture looks like a newer model,  I would check the country of origin as Palmgren is now importing many of its products from Asia.  The threaded holes are probably cheaper to manufacture than t-slots.  The XY cross slide also uses up lots of headroom on a milling machine and is redundant.  I think it is really a drill press tool.


----------



## Firestopper (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks Bob, appreciate your feedback.   Many experienced members here with excellent advice.


----------



## ARKnack (Feb 25, 2016)

my thinking is slots would be better. I just got a R-table but haven't used it yet. With slots you have more versatility on clamping with t-bolts and fingers. Like clamping a 3 jaw chuck or mini pallet on it..


----------



## dlane (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like it has an fixture plate on top of the t slot table


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 26, 2016)

The angle feature seems handy, but as Bob mentioned, I can see how it wouldn't be nearly as rigid as a conventional rotary table. It can be tough making decisions on some of this stuff when you have as little experience with machining as I have. That's why I'm here, sponge like, soaking up as much info as I can. Mike


----------



## Smithdoor (Feb 26, 2016)

I have look at this type of table great if you using a lathe or drillpress for a mill
But if have a mill just use a standard rotary table. This will do the same thing

Fun to look at
Good luck
Dave


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 26, 2016)

dlane said:


> Looks like it has an fixture plate on top of the t slot table


I think Derrick is correct that the drilled and tapped plate is a fixture plate added to the RT.  However, no t-slots are visible below the table (???)

The adjustable angle function makes the table more versatile but makes it even less rigid, as Mike said.  There are a lot of places it can shake, rattle, and roll.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 26, 2016)

One way to make the tapped holes easier to keep clean is to put set screws in just under the surface and only take the ones out that are needed at the time.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 26, 2016)

I look at it as the tool is only as good as the owner who uses it. Some machinist can use any tool to do the job they need. Others need every tool to do nothing . We all can find problems with every tool made but can we use it to do the job we need to get done.


----------



## dlane (Mar 9, 2016)

Did the pic run off ?. There used to be one


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 9, 2016)

dlane said:


> Did the pic run off ?. There used to be one


If you click on the link in post #1 it takes you to the Craigslist posting with the picture. 


 Steve Shannon


----------

